# Brian 'The Taxman' Cockerill



## Bashy

Just watched this tonight.

No doubt a big lump but the guy seems a bit of a fantasist to me.

Anyone else also think he has a bit of a cocaine problem the way he twitched and gurns alot?


----------



## Nytol

Hmmmmm, did he not claim an 800lb+ Deadlift? (without a shred of evidence).


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

He sounds like a plonker. And there's no way that he weighs 22 stone

I've just flicked through that as I saw it quite a few years ago but it seems like he's full of sh1t tbh


----------



## Bashy

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He sounds like a plonker. And there's no way that he weighs 22 stone
> 
> I've just flicked through that as I saw it quite a few years ago but it seems like he's full of sh1t tbh


12 blokes couldnt get him to ground with hammers bats and guns.

A heavyweight boxer also smashed him repeatedly with a bread bin and couldnt knock him out or break his jaw.


----------



## lukeee

What an intelligent chap eh!

Taxed dealers for millions too? and he's still alive?

Dont think so!


----------



## HAWKUS

Never met him personally and he defo comes across as a bit of a dreamer but he defo was quite a machine in his day.

Lee duffy who he mentions was the real deal though,toughest bloke to ever come out of the north east,ALOT of so called hardmen were scared of him.


----------



## Huntingground

Bashy said:


> 12 blokes couldnt get him to ground with hammers bats and guns.
> 
> A heavyweight boxer also smashed him repeatedly with a bread bin and couldnt knock him out or break his jaw.


  

Does he state that in this documentary?


----------



## lukeee

Bashy said:


> 12 blokes couldnt get him to ground with hammers bats and guns.
> 
> A heavyweight boxer also smashed him repeatedly with a bread bin and couldnt knock him out or break his jaw.


Were the guns pea shooters??


----------



## Bashy

Huntingground said:


> Does he state that in this documentary?


Oh yes, along with him drinking 10 pints of milk per day.

Skip to 40.45 in the video to see his diet for one day


----------



## HAWKUS

Bashy said:


> Oh yes, along with him drinking 10 pints of milk per day.
> 
> Skip to 40.45 in the video to see his diet for one day


I probably drink about 10 pints of milk a day mate,its only about 5 litres...dont see whats so bizzare about that one.


----------



## Bashy

HAWKUS said:


> I probably drink about 10 pints of milk a day mate,its only about 5 litres...dont see whats so bizzare about that one.


That's a fcuk load of milk every day!

You are equally mental.


----------



## Chris F

Yeah i have seen this,it seems like a load of bollox,if he tried any of that Taxing sh1te with his fvckin sunglasses on where i grew up he would never be seen again.


----------



## HAWKUS

Bashy said:


> That's a fcuk load of milk every day!
> 
> You are equally mental.


haha nah mate i just have the worlds fastest motabolism...i drink the goldtop stuff aswell mmmm


----------



## L11

The youtube thumbnail looks like it's going to be an advert for "Sports Direct"


----------



## Smitch

What a massive bellend.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Bashy said:


> 12 blokes couldnt get him to ground with hammers bats *and guns*.
> 
> A heavyweight boxer also smashed him repeatedly with a bread bin and couldnt knock him out or break his jaw.


 :lol: . Mate if I had a gun he'd be on the floor within a second after I'd blown his head off. I wouldn't need 11 of my mates.

Clearly bullsh1t

:2guns: :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## Fletch68

Paul Ferris would have sorted him out.


----------



## HAWKUS

The paddy conroy one is canny amusing..he's a right character,actually a total gentleman in real life,not a bully like the rest of them.


----------



## Jon.B

Heard some tales about him and duffy back in the day. Seen him years ago and he was massive to be fair.


----------



## BoxerJay

"It's just awesome genetics isn't it"

Not exactly mate hahaha

"They class my hands as deadly weapons anyway the Police"

Dear god :blink:

They talk of him as if he's some hulking 7ft behemoth, look at him stood next to other people, he's really not very big at all.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

I think this 'hardman' thing is total b0ll0cks. It's like when your 12 or 13 fighting everyone on your lunch break at school because you want to get a bit of a rep, seems like these guys still think like that even though their 40. Quite amusing really


----------



## Thunderstruck

He massively reminds me of Barbell Mafia on here 

Their mannerisms and pervert breathing is uncanny.


----------



## Pancake'

I reckon Dominic Negus who's also shown on a similar programme to that, would do em! Dom was/is probably still a unlicensed Boxer guys a f***ing great boxer, he would take that dope out no problem.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Youngstarz said:


> I reckon Dominic Negus who's also shown on a similar programme to that, would do em! Dom was/is probably still a unlicensed Boxer guys a f***ing great boxer, he would take that dope out no problem.


Oh yeah that guy who got juiced up to fight Audrey Hepburn, sorry Harrison and then got dominated on points and then failed the drugs test? Is that who you mean?

I saw that programme he did with Danny Dyer and he was basically bragging about failing the drug test even though he still lost. Strange behaviour if you ask me


----------



## Huntingground

Thunderstruck said:


> He massively reminds me of Barbell Mafia on here
> 
> Their mannerisms and pervert breathing is uncanny.


WHere is Bellend Mafia? I thought he was quality. Needed to up the tren for comedic effect though.


----------



## Huntingground

Haahaa, can't watch any more, he's had 1000 fights and won every one.



Every hardman has been beaten once or twice when p1shed, this is b0ll0x.


----------



## HAWKUS

The fact is,no real tough man/gangster would ever appear on a tv show.


----------



## Huntingground

I'm from Birkenhead/Liverpool area and you stick a camera anywhere near the real guys faces, they will rip your fckin arm off and run. They treat publicity like leprosy because of what they do.

These shows are staged and let sone bellends let off steam and pretend they are the big b0ll0x.


----------



## Smitch

Huntingground said:


> I'm from Birkenhead/Liverpool area and you stick a camera anywhere near the real guys faces, they will rip your fckin arm off and run. They treat publicity like leprosy because of what they do.
> 
> These shows are staged and let sone bellends let off steam and pretend they are the big b0ll0x.


I saw old Curtis Warren was in the news again the other week, some massive confiscation notice, he's never even given evidence in any of his own trials!


----------



## Pancake'

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Oh yeah that guy who got juiced up to fight Audrey Hepburn, sorry Harrison and then got dominated on points and then failed the drugs test? Is that who you mean?
> 
> I saw that programme he did with Danny Dyer and he was basically bragging about failing the drug test even though he still lost. Strange behaviour if you ask me


Yeah, yeah that's him mate and I know I hear what you're saying about the whole drug test thing remember thinking that at the time meself haa but yeah he's a great fighter nonetheless and in his prime was ruthless.


----------



## Huntingground

Smitch said:


> I saw old Curtis Warren was in the news again the other week, some massive confiscation notice, he's never even given evidence in any of his own trials!


Correct, was let out from Dutch jail in 2007/8, tried to shift 1m of cannabis to Jersey, got caught, about to get out on that charge so they stiffed him with a confiscation order, pay 185m or get another x number of years.

He'll tell them to fck off and do the time.


----------



## Huntingground

Smitch said:


> I saw old Curtis Warren was in the news again the other week, some massive confiscation notice, he's never even given evidence in any of his own trials!


Smitch, fancy asking Curtis (when he is out) if he would star in a show about his life, history and dealings..........


----------



## Thunderstruck

Huntingground said:


> WHere is Bellend Mafia? I thought he was quality. Needed to up the tren for comedic effect though.


Hopefully he is busy filming his next batch of videos.


----------



## barsnack

the Taxman is great, he should be available for stag parties, kinda like how you can hire a midget and handcuff him to the groom...his diet is fooking retarded, you can tell he's just naming the only food he can think of...but he has a sense of comedic timing, when the guy says 'hercules' to him on holiday, his reply 'im britains strongest man'...genius

P.S About the thing no real gangster appears on shows...might be wrong here, but didn't your man Billy Blundell from Essex, not appear on tv...he not a big player


----------



## LeVzi

Now these guys would have scared me more than the "taxman". There is just sommat about the Kray twins that hits home a bit harder than modern "gangsters".


----------



## Bashy

barsnack said:


> the Taxman is great, he should be available for stag parties, kinda like how you can hire a midget and handcuff him to the groom...his diet is fooking retarded, you can tell he's just naming the only food he can think of...but he has a sense of comedic timing, when the guy says 'hercules' to him on holiday, his reply 'im britains strongest man'...genius
> 
> P.S About the thing no real gangster appears on shows...might be wrong here, but didn't your man Billy Blundell from Essex, not appear on tv...he not a big player


He also gave himself the prestigious title of 6th hardest man in the world.


----------



## zack amin

LeVzi said:


> Now these guys would have scared me more than the "taxman". There is just sommat about the Kray twins that hits home a bit harder than modern "gangsters".


That's cause one would kill you and one would bum you


----------



## barsnack

Bashy said:


> He also gave himself the prestigious title of 6th hardest man in the world.


he's up to 5th now that ive retired


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

barsnack said:


> he's up to 5th now that ive retired


Why have you retired mate your in your prime!?! Make a run at the top spot, go for the title, I'll take it easy on you and let you have the first dig


----------



## Cactus87

LeVzi said:


> Now these guys would have scared me more than the "taxman". There is just sommat about the Kray twins that hits home a bit harder than modern "gangsters".


Never actually heard what they sounded like. Its nice to hear that old school London accent.

I think the "something" about them is that they are well dressed, sound normal and polite and don't sound like they could do you any harm but you know they are capable of pure brutality.


----------



## barsnack

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Why have you retired mate your in your prime!?! Make a run at the top spot, go for the title, I'll take it easy on you and let you have the first dig


had no choice but to give up...I feel like I look at the time, and it says 2pm, then 5minutes later, it says 6pm, ive no idea where the time went. Think I am being controlled by Aliens too


----------



## a.notherguy

he ran for mayor in boro


----------



## Super -ingh

Cactus87 said:


> Never actually heard what they sounded like. Its nice to hear that old school London accent.
> 
> I think the "something" about them is that they are well dressed, sound normal and polite and don't sound like they could do you any harm but you know they are capable of pure brutality.


Read their book and even reg kray doesnt big himself up too much, even when he was a lot older he goes a young dude tried to do him over infront of everyone,

basically said along the lines of he didnt want to fight as he was getting on a bit but either he lost his rep that he built up or just fight and knock him out, in the end a few punches and ends up knocking the dude out coz he was still keepin up with his training.

its good to see a gangster be honest, tbh the real deal's dont brag about how hard they are coz they dont need to, they should be respected by other ppl within their trade already.

Taxman isnt someone i would call a p****, but he does chat a lot of sh1t, imagine him fighting lenny mclean lol


----------



## Bashy

barsnack said:


> had no choice but to give up...I feel like I look at the time, and it says 2pm, then 5minutes later, it says 6pm, ive no idea where the time went. Think I am being controlled by Aliens too


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

barsnack said:


> had no choice but to give up...I feel like I look at the time, and it says 2pm, then 5minutes later, it says 6pm, ive no idea where the time went. Think I am being controlled by Aliens too


----------



## tiny76

He's full of **** like alot of the supposed hard men are. Lenny Mclean stated that he had 3000 fights and never got beat,thats absolute bollox he would of had to have a fight every day for going on 10 years.

It's well documented that Micky Glukstad beat him twice,once for a 10 grand purse and according to Micky he says Lenny was just a bully who in the beginning made his name by only picking the old and people who were weaker than himself.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Pretty amusing; "I bit his ear and nose off, I was feeling generous that day and gave them back to him, felt a bit like Hannibal Lecter".


----------



## nellsuk

Coming from the northeast, I grew up knowing of his reputation, which as someone said, in his day he could do a bit. I think he's another one of the old school gentlemen who is still trying to live by his old reputation, exagerating his old stories so much that he actually believes them these days. Surrounded by people who still kiss his **** and feed his self obsession, won't help his deluded story telling!


----------



## essexboy

Youngstarz said:


> I reckon Dominic Negus who's also shown on a similar programme to that, would do em! Dom was/is probably still a unlicensed Boxer guys a f***ing great boxer, he would take that dope out no problem.


Yes Dom would.However, he doesnt move in those circles,so its unlikely to happen.To be honest any heavyweight boxer with a decent dig would likely take this bloke out.

I presume when he "taxes" drug dealers he means the little scrotes selling a bag of something on a street corner, and not members of Columbian Drug Cartels.


----------



## skinnnyfat

tiny76 said:


> It's well documented that Micky Glukstad beat him twice,once for a 10 grand purse and according to Micky he says Lenny was just a bully who in the beginning made his name by only picking the old and people who were weaker than himself.


Did micky glukstad not get ten years for repeatedly buggering a 7 year old boy ? He also lost to Roy shaw acccording to most sources online.


----------



## barsnack

tiny76 said:


> He's full of **** like alot of the supposed hard men are. Lenny Mclean stated that he had 3000 fights and never got beat,thats absolute bollox he would of had to have a fight every day for going on 10 years.
> 
> It's well documented that *Micky Glukstad *beat him twice,once for a 10 grand purse and according to Micky he says Lenny was just a bully who in the beginning made his name by only picking the old and people who were weaker than himself.


isn't he the guy, as Lenny would put it a 'nonce'


----------



## tiny76

barsnack said:


> isn't he the guy, as Lenny would put it a 'nonce'


That would be him.But the point I'm trying to make is that all these hard men autobiography's are full of sensationalised stories written purely for the wow factor to draw the reader in.

I still say no one has 3000 fights and doesn't lose unless the majority of fights were with opponents posing no threat. The tax man never fought any one of any real calibre in my eyes.


----------



## barsnack

tiny76 said:


> That would be him.But the point I'm trying to make is that all these hard men autobiography's are full of sensationalised stories written purely for the wow factor to draw the reader in.
> 
> I* still say no one has 3000 fights and doesn't lose* unless the majority of fights were with opponents posing no threat. The tax man never fought any one of any real calibre in my eyes.


at this rate, Deontay Wilder cant be too far off


----------

